
Ask HN: Has anyone made a product with virtual euro/pound account with a iban? - manojvenkat92
Hello folks, I&#x27;m ideating and building a digital bank for any immigrants coming into Europe for student&#x2F;work purposes and offer them a digital euro account. I&#x27;m trying to get an account with Solarisbank but they keep turning me down.
======
flatfilefan
Did you check TransferWise?

~~~
JPLeRouzic
Something which could complement TransferWise in France is the French "compte
Nickel" [0].

Nickel is a payment institution, opened to any natural person aged twelve or
over, with no income requirement and no possibility of overdraft or credit.

The target of this financial service is varied, it can concern people
prohibited from banking (2.5 million in this situation in France in 2014),
people deprived of means of payment who only pay in cash, those living under
the poverty line (8.4 million people in France in 2014), in the process of
divorce with a blocked joint account, but also seasonal workers, temporary
workers, executives or students.

Thanks to an interactive terminal at a tobacconist, the customer opens a
Nickel in less than five minutes by scanning his identity card (national
identity card / European Union passport or residence permit issued by a French
authority), and entering their address and mobile phone number, the customer
leaves with a box including a MasterCard debit card and two RIB.

In order to fight money laundering, cash deposits are limited to 250 euros per
transaction and 950 euros per month

The MasterCard card fee is 20 euros (annual fee). In addition, there are fees
for cash withdrawals from tobacconists (0.5 euro), from an ATM (1 euro) or
even in the event of cash deposit at the tobacconist (2% of the sum).

[https://nickel.eu](https://nickel.eu)

